# 17järiger Trialer gestorben



## GrauerPanther (2. August 2006)

Diese Nachricht stammt aus dem UK Trials und dem ObservedTrials-Forum:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=81097&st=0
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=22355

In Tallinn (Estland) hat sich ein 17jähriger Trialer beim misslungenen Bunnyhop einen Genick- und Schädelbruch sowie innere Blutungen zugezogen. Er lag anschließend 3 Tage im Koma und ist dann gestorben.

Alle estnischen Biker fahren jetzt mit Trauerflor. Ich werd' mich dem anschließen.


----------



## Trialar (2. August 2006)

Schlimme Sache, aber schau ma in den New-Stuff-Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (2. August 2006)

einfach shit...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. August 2006)

Er fuhr aber da nicht trial, sondern BMX oder ein street/DJ bike


----------



## GrauerPanther (2. August 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Er fuhr aber da nicht trial, sondern BMX oder ein street/DJ bike



Ach so, dann is ja alles ok.


----------



## AmericanChesser (2. August 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, dann is ja alles ok.


lol


----------



## speedy_j (2. August 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, dann is ja alles ok.




du bist echt arm dran.  




RIP


----------



## -|nS5|- (2. August 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, dann is ja alles ok.






 wie kann man nur sowas schreiben ... echt arm  





Mein beileid


----------



## [email protected]!t (2. August 2006)

und in china ist ne wurst geplatzt...


----------



## Pankowtrialer (2. August 2006)

links und rechts eene 
hallo respekt *kopfschüttel* 

R.I.P.

....möge der trialgott immer seine schützende hand über uns halten....


----------



## [email protected]!t (2. August 2006)

Pankowtrialer schrieb:
			
		

> links und rechts eene
> hallo respekt *kopfschüttel*



nana...

ich bin autofahrer  ..2005   2833 tote	
wenn man das ausland mitzählt sterben dabei jährlich etliche tausende...
mach ich deshalb ein thread auf ?

unfälle passieren eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (2. August 2006)

Trotzdem schreibt man nicht sone schei§§e wie du


----------



## isah (2. August 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> nana...
> 
> ich bin autofahrer  ..2005   2833 tote
> wenn man das ausland mitzählt sterben dabei jährlich etliche tausende...
> ...



geh zurück zu deinen freunden, die mit sattel....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. August 2006)

Das tragische is ja das es eine Bordsteinkannte war! Nur ne Bordsteinkante... ist schon krass


----------



## fahrbereit (2. August 2006)

ist oft so das man sich an den einfachsten sachen was antut, weil eben die routine die konzentration etwas beeinflusst.

echt bloed!

auch mein beileid, gerade bei sowas!


----------



## esgey (2. August 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, dann is ja alles ok.



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das ironisch gemeint war. Also regt Euch wieder ab!!!

R.I.P.

Wie in den oben von GrauerPanther geposteten Links zu finden:

Unfälle passieren immer bei den einfachsten Dingen, weil man sie tausend mal gemacht hat und sie deswegen nicht mehr ernst nimmt.
Das kennt jeder. Also, immer 100% Konzentration! (und vlt. noch nen Helm tragen )


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2006)

es lebe das frühkindliche ironieverständnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (2. August 2006)

ich finde wir missbrauchen grade hier den thread mit dämlichen gesprächen!
Dieser Unfall ist in jeder weise tragisch, ob nun mit BMX, Dirtbike, Trial, Mtb oder auch sogar rennrad!
Es sollte uns daran erinnern, dass wir (wie schon desöfteren hier gesagt) immer stets aufmerksam sind.
Nun vorallem Trialer BMX und co. sollten immer wissen, dass etwas passieren kann, welches diesem Unfall ähnelt. Das ist eben das Risiko welches wir immer haben, bei jedem Sprung.

Also sollten wir uns jetzt nicht lächerlich verhalten und sinnvolle dinge posten.
Wer sich nicht daran halten kann, soll es doch bitte einfach bleiben lassen?!


mfg


----------



## KermitB4 (2. August 2006)

Hallo

auch von mir ein Beileid! Ruhe in Frieden Yuri! 

"Auf der Baustelle immer nen Helm tragen"

MFG


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (2. August 2006)

rest in peace.


----------



## gmozi (2. August 2006)

Nur mal so BTW: schaut Euch mal die Statistiken an wieviele Kinder *täglich* sterben weil sie nichts zu fressen haben ... ...

Klar ist traurig mit dem Biker, aber es sterben nunmal jeden Tag Menschen 
Und es ist schade um Jeden!


----------



## kingpin18 (2. August 2006)

R.i.p :-(


----------



## AxLpAc (3. August 2006)

is echt heavy!

jede nur ansatzweise sinnlose bemerkung in diesem thread gehört löscht!


----------



## GrauerPanther (3. August 2006)

-|nS5|- schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man nur sowas schreiben ... echt arm





			
				speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> du bist echt arm dran.



Das sollte ironisch sein, Sorry. Aber den Eintrag "Er fuhr aber da nicht trial, sondern BMX oder ein street/DJ bike" fand ich etwas unpassen (ok, meine Reaktion war's vielleicht auch). Was der gefahrn is, ändert schließlich nix daran, dass er gestorben ist. Ich zumindest trage am Helm, hier im Forum und auf meiner Web-Site Trauerflor. Irgendwie gehörte der Typ zu uns Trialern.

P.S.: Die Meldung ist, wie Du sehen kannst von mir zum eigenen Thread gemacht worden, damit's nicht im "New-Stuff-Thread" untergeht. In den Thead gehört die meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht.


----------



## G.o.D (3. August 2006)

Ich weiss, dass ich mir damit jetzt gleich eine Reihe uebler Kommentare einhandeln werde aber ich kann nicht anders, denn ich halte mich zumindest fuer einen der Erfahrensten Trialer hier.

Mal unter uns: Ohne Helm und dann beim Bunny-Hop auf einen 'curb', das zeigt doch nur 2 Dinge: A, der Typ konnte nicht richtig fahren oder zumindest nicht so gut und sicher, dass er ohne Helm fahren haette duerfen, und B, der Typ wollte einen auf cool machen und fuhr ohne Helm (Hitze ist da kein Argument, ein reinrassiger Fahrradhelm ist gut durchlueftet und selbst BMX-Helme sind auch bei hohen Temperaturen gut auszuhalten).

Ich fahre seit 18 Jahren Trial, seit 17 Jahren Skateboard seit Jahren Mountain Unicycle und WW-Kajak. Ich gehe staendig ein hohes Risiko ein und weiss, dass ich jederzeit dabei sterben kann. Jeder der derartige Sportarten betreibt und dann nicht alle Sicherheitsvorkehrungen trifft um schwere Unfaelle zu verhindern - oder ueberhaupt denkt er koennte solche Unfaelle irgendwie verhindern - hat absolut einen an der Waffel und sollte nu wirklich keinerlei beileid erfahren, denn er hat es nicht anders gewollt, bzw. nicht anders verdient.

Selbstverstaendlich ist es nie schoen, wenn jemand stirbt, aber wenn jemand stirbt, weil er sich daemlich verhalten hat, sollte man ihn nicht zum Maertyrer machen.


----------



## gmozi (3. August 2006)

^^ Naja im Grunde genommen kann ich Dir da nur zustimmen.

Es ist immer traurig wenn Menschen sterben, aber das passiert nunmal täglich


----------



## isah (3. August 2006)

G.o.D schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Helm und dann beim Bunny-Hop auf einen 'curb', das zeigt doch nur 2 Dinge: A, der Typ konnte nicht richtig fahren oder zumindest nicht so gut und sicher, dass er ohne Helm fahren haette duerfen



letzte ferien.. berlin, felix mücke versucht nach nem langen trial tag nen bunnyhop gap.. sagen wir 3m, dh er braucht anlauf, im anlauf ist ein bordstein.. er beschleunigt, macht nen kleinen hopser den bordstein rauf, bleibt mit dem hr hängen, überschlägt sich und fliegt mit dem kopf fast auf einen bordstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (3. August 2006)

@ G.O.D: Du hast echt so die Ahnung mit deinen 18Jahren Trial erfahrungen! ich schreibe diese Worte während ich gerade auf Knien zu dir hoch bete!

Was soll der Unsinn?? Klar konnte der Typ fahren kleinere Fehler können jedem Pro mal passieren siehe den Post von ISAH. Und (fast) Niemand hat den Tod verdient! Vorallem nicht deshalb weil er ohne Helm fährt! ich fahre auch oft ohne Helm gebe ich zu! Ich bin einfach zu geschickt mir weh zu tun!  

Ich denke gerade an die Freunde des verstorbenen ich möchte jetzt nicht in deren Haut stecken! Diese Leute tun mir echt am meisten leid!


----------



## gmozi (3. August 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> @ G.O.D: Du hast echt so die Ahnung mit deinen 18Jahren Trial erfahrungen! ich schreibe diese Worte während ich gerade auf Knien zu dir hoch bete!
> 
> Was soll der Unsinn?? Klar konnte der Typ fahren kleinere Fehler können jedem Pro mal passieren siehe den Post von ISAH. Und (fast) Niemand hat den Tod verdient! Vorallem nicht deshalb weil er ohne Helm fährt! ich fahre auch oft ohne Helm gebe ich zu! Ich bin einfach zu geschickt mir weh zu tun!
> 
> Ich denke gerade an die Freunde des verstorbenen ich möchte jetzt nicht in deren Haut stecken! Diese Leute tun mir echt am meisten leid!



Ich glaube nicht, dass Du verstanden hast was G.O.D. hat sagen wollen.

Es gibt da ein altes Sprichwort:

"*Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um.*"


Ich meine, wie schon ein paar mal gesagt es ist imer traurig, wenn sowas passiert.
Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, hätte er sich nur die Nase gebrochen, würde kaum einer drüber reden, und diejenigen, die es tun, würden sagen: "Ja eigene Dummheit, wenn er ohne Helm fährt"

Und diese "aufgesetzte" Betroffenheit weil er "einer von uns" war passt auch absolut nicht.

Hunderte *von uns* sterben jeden Tag an Hunger, Krankheiten, Krieg, dummen Autofahrern oder ähnliches. Menschen, wie jeder andere hier im Forum. Und, wer ist da mitfühlend und betroffen?

Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal drüber nachdenken?!


----------



## fahrbereit (3. August 2006)

gmozi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass Du verstanden hast was G.O.D. hat sagen wollen.
> 
> Es gibt da ein altes Sprichwort:
> 
> ...



einen unfall beim sport mit den globalisierengs- und kapitalistischen problemen zu vergleichen ist auch nicht passend!
keiner von uns kann was fuer die hungersnoete oder krankheiten in der welt, diese tatsachen sind die grundlage vom kapitalismus...
aber zum thema zurueck:

G.o.D. hat es viel zu uebertrieben gesagt, im grund aber schon recht.
bei dem ganzen "auf eine sache vertiefen", wie es auch isah beschrieben hat, vergisst man einfach die gefahr in die man sich begibt. und die wird gerade dann enorm hoch, wenn man ausgepowert ist, oder sagt: "noch ein letztes mal, dann ist schluss"...

riskiert nicht zuviel, schaetzt euch selber und euer koennen ehrlich ein und macht euch und anderen nichts vor!


----------



## ecols (3. August 2006)

@blasphemischen Dummschwätzer:

er fuhr normalerweise nen fullfacehelm.. der is nicht belüftet.. 
Idiot..


----------



## Suicide_Biker (3. August 2006)

Hi
Ich finde sone Threads echt nicht sinnvoll, natürlich ruft es mehr vorsicht in jedem sprung herrvor wenn man weiß was passieren kann aber gleichzeitig auch eine menge unsicherheit wenn mir ins gewissen gerufen wird das ich bei einem sprung sterben könnte.

Trotzdem R.I.P

mfg


----------



## wodka o (4. August 2006)

Bevor es jetzt hier noch weiter ausufert, mache ich den Thread zu.


----------

